# [RISOLTO] Errore x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r3

## Maxxx

Ciao a tutti,

aggiornando il sistema ottengo un errore su x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r3.

Questo è l'errore:

 *Quote:*   

> make[5]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r3/work/cairo-1.16.0-abi_x86_64.amd64/boilerplate'
> 
> /bin/sh ../../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_REENTRANT      -I/usr/include/pixman-1    -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/freetype2     -I/usr/include/libpng16       -Wall -Wextra -Wmissing-declarations -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wsign-compare -Wpacked -Wswitch-enum -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wvolatile-register-var -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -Winit-self -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-attributes -Wno-long-long -Winline -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -Wno-unused-but-set-variable                          -D_REENTRANT  -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o cairo-sphinx cairo_sphinx-sphinx.o -lpthread ../../util/cairo-script/libcairo-script-interpreter.la ../../boilerplate/libcairoboilerplate.la ../../src/libcairo.la -lglib-2.0  -lrt -lrt  -lm
> 
> libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/uuid -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng16 -Wall -Wextra -Wmissing-declarations -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wsign-compare -Wpacked -Wswitch-enum -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wvolatile-register-var -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -Winit-self -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-attributes -Wno-long-long -Winline -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -march=native -O2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/cairo-sphinx cairo_sphinx-sphinx.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../../util/cairo-script/.libs/libcairo-script-interpreter.so -llzo2 ../../boilerplate/.libs/libcairoboilerplate.a /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r3/work/cairo-1.16.0-abi_x86_64.amd64/src/.libs/libcairo.so ../../src/.libs/libcairo.so -lpthread -lpixman-1 -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lEGL -ldl -lpng16 -lxcb-shm -lxcb -lxcb-render -lXrender -lX11 -lXext -lz -lGL -lglib-2.0 -lrt -lm
> ...

 

Questo è il mio make.conf:

http://dpaste.com/1TSD06T

GrazieLast edited by Maxxx on Sun Mar 08, 2020 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fturco

Puoi postare per favore l'output di emerge --info x11-libs/cairo e quello di ldd /usr/lib64/libGL.so?

----------

## Maxxx

Grazie per la risposta... non appena rientro a casa lo faccio.

----------

## fturco

Ho trovato anche questo bug che potrebbe esserti utile.

----------

## Maxxx

Grazie mille... risolto come hanno detto sul bug:

1) emerge --nodeps -1 nvidia-drivers

2) emerge -1 mesa xorg-server

Ora sta andando avanti con l'emerge world.

----------

